# Need a better Regulator than this...UP A165 reg/sol



## cheekycharly (4 Mar 2013)

Hi guys wanting to change my reg for one where the working pressure can be adjusted. Saw the above but have since read some bad press on the UP Aqua reg and I would like to know what my alternatives are as there doesnt seem to be much choice from Google searching.

Any info would be great guys.

Thanks

CC


----------



## cheekycharly (4 Mar 2013)

Here is a picture of that model to help...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Mar 2013)

Doesnt it say 'pressure adjustable' round the reg?


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2013)

I've got that one and its fine


----------



## cheekycharly (4 Mar 2013)

Really? I read it was erratic with the bubbles I.E. you get it set right then once its been off via auto times then back on it goes haywire and bubbles galore. 

Any of that?


----------



## jacaranda (4 Mar 2013)

I was in the same predicament as you, but in the end I went for the co2 supermarket regulator. Its not adjustable (which is what I wanted) but it has a high enough pre set pressure to run a UP inline atomizer perfectly, and so far its been flawless.


----------



## cheekycharly (5 Mar 2013)

Cheers jacaranda I will keep it in the running of regs to look at. Does anyone else have any info on the UP Aqua A-165 and if it is a bit of a swine to get set?


----------



## stu_ (5 Mar 2013)

I've had my A-165 running for a week or so.
This is my 1st time running pressurised so therefore it's my 1st reg.
I found it very easy to set,there seems to be a nice resistance when you turn the needle valve and the bps rate has the been the same all week.
I've been using the solenoid to turn off at night.


----------



## cheekycharly (5 Mar 2013)

What do you mean you have been using the Solenoid Stu? Do you mean you have it plugged into a timer socket that switched the valve off when set?


----------



## MrJames (5 Mar 2013)

I've got the A-165 and not had any problems with it


----------



## cheekycharly (6 Mar 2013)

Does it work fine with atomisers?


----------



## stu_ (6 Mar 2013)

cheekycharly said:


> What do you mean you have been using the Solenoid Stu? Do you mean you have it plugged into a timer socket that switched the valve off when set?


ahem yes?
The sol is plugged into a timer switch.
The co2 comes on a couple of hours before the lights go on, then it stops 2 hours before the end of the lighting period.
i don't want mine running 24/7
I use a diffuser, but it should run an atomiser, otherwise what would be the point of the reg having an adjustable working pressure?


----------



## cheekycharly (7 Mar 2013)

Is the big black knob in the middle how you adjust the bar pressure on the A-165


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2013)

cheekycharly said:


> Is the big black knob in the middle how you adjust the bar pressure on the A-165



Yep you adjust the working oressure with it unlike its previous model which required an allen key


----------



## cheekycharly (7 Mar 2013)

So where does my brass bubble counter go? As it appears from this pic that the outlet is at the bottom and faces the wrong way.


----------



## cheekycharly (8 Mar 2013)

Any ideas guys?


----------



## stu_ (8 Mar 2013)

Hi
have you read this FE Setup ?
co2 tubing from needle valve outlet into bubble counter into diffuser etc.
Don't forget your check valve/s
HTH


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Mar 2013)

I have this reg and it is fine. If you are going to use it with an atomizer the working pressure needs to be set to around 3.0 - 4.0 kg/cm. That pressure will provide the consistency you need. Also it maybe worth mentioning here that atomizers often leave the factory covered in manufacturing residue and therefore need to be soaked in a solution of 1:1 bleach and water for at least 30 mins before they will work properly. I use limescale bleach, that rids the atomizer of both organic and inorganic material. I brought my reg from Tankscape similar price to the HK dealers on eBay but delivered in a few days, and if anything goes wrong replaceable in about the same


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Mar 2013)

So in that case I would have to change my brass bubble counter for one that dangles mid way up the tubing?

What are these like in that case then...

UP CO2 Bubble Counter & Check Valve (D-512)


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Mar 2013)

Ohh some bubble counters have a built in check valve I see. Would this be better? A 2 in 1


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Mar 2013)

Go for the Up brand not only do they have built in check valve but they also have tube securing nuts ensuring that the tubing will not pop off under pressure.


----------



## Lindy (9 Mar 2013)

I've mine set at 2.5bar with a glass bubblecounter with no problems. Solenoid works fine for stable co2. I use an UP atomiser in the tank which makes tiny bubbles. I find it easy to adjust, you have to remember to give it a minute for the bubble count to change and not rush it. You could have the bubble counter below in the cabinet. I use a metal check valve purchased on ebay from HK seller. It is in the cabinet.

I had a CO2 supermarket reg/solenoid(2 infact) Which felt cheap and couldn't run the atomiser I'd chosen due to pressure being too low. I got the up-A165 from tankscape.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Mar 2013)

Troi said:


> I have this reg and it is fine. If you are going to use it with an atomizer the working pressure needs to be set to around 3.0 - 4.0 kg/cm. That pressure will provide the consistency you need. Also it maybe worth mentioning here that atomizers often leave the factory covered in manufacturing residue and therefore need to be soaked in a solution of 1:1 bleach and water for at least 30 mins before they will work properly. I use limescale bleach, that rids the atomizer of both organic and inorganic material. I brought my reg from Tankscape similar price to the HK dealers on eBay but delivered in a few days, and if anything goes wrong replaceable in about the same



I saw this Troi on one of your previous posts...

"Hi faizal

I've been using it for a couple of weeks in combo with an up-aqua inline atomizer. I eventually managed to calibrate it to my liking (working pressure on 2kg/cm) delivering about 2 bubbles of CO2/sec, and then for some reason it went haywire on me and started to deliver 4 bubbles/sec. So I had to readjust the needle valve and start re-calibrating it all over again. Seems alright at the moment, but I'm keeping a weather eye on it.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else has had a similar experience, with this model or any other CO2 regulator.

Tim"

Did the bubble count settle down then? Or is it still being irratic.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Mar 2013)

Hi, I have to confess that was fairly early days and I eventually settled on 3.75kg/cm. That pressure seems to prevent the atomizer getting clogged with organic and inorganic debris and keep it working at a consistent bubble rate for weeks without maintenance. As we all know keeping CO2 saturation optimized is one of the key factors in attaining a successful planted tank. But I think that each and everyone's parameters will be different so it's about finding what works for you.

So in short it's fine now; less about the reliability of the equipment and more about how we choose to use it.


----------



## cheekycharly (14 Mar 2013)

Regulator on order. Just got to wait for HK airways. Shouldn't take long - never has in the past.


----------



## triumphcarnut (14 Mar 2013)

I have had the CO2 supermarket one running for just on a month now. On a fire extinguisher, and a cheapo inline check. Plugged into the timer from day one now its set and forget. Glass diffuser and combined bubble counter. I dont really count bubbles as the rate I need is too fast so I use the plants and fish as my first guide and the drop checker as confirmation that things are OK. So far so good


----------



## scuttler (15 Mar 2013)

cheekycharly said:


> Regulator on order. Just got to wait for HK airways. Shouldn't take long - never has in the past.


 
So did you go for the up 165? Looking at getting one myself, take it you went ebay if your flying HK airways?


----------



## cheekycharly (15 Mar 2013)

Yeh ordered the pressure adjustable one now my setup is getting larger. Ordered it a few days ago now but only got eBay seller dispatched notification yesterday so may have to wait till the end of next week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ltsai (16 Mar 2013)

Which ebay seller did you buy from?

I bought it from a guy in Shenzen, China. It came broken and he was unwillingly to refund me. I shipped it back to him and he claim he did not receive it. After 1 month+, the item was finally returned back to me from China Post.

Worst, I found out that I have a local distributor and it cost less. Am waiting for the stock to arrive by end of the month.


----------



## MrJames (16 Mar 2013)

An option for ordering in the uk..... UP Twin Gauge Adjustable CO2 Regulator - Solenoid - Needle Valve (A-165)


----------



## cheekycharly (17 Mar 2013)

Ordered it from lu_cytime2008 there is a load of sellers on there selling the same stock TBH. Yeh saw TankScape selling it and took the risk to save a few quid as that pays for my new bubble counter some suction cups and still leaves change. Fingers crossed it will land and be fine.


----------



## cheekycharly (17 Mar 2013)

ltsai said:


> I shipped it back to him and he claim he did not receive it. After 1 month+, the item was finally returned back to me from China Post.



What did it cost you to return the item to China via RoyalMail?


----------



## ltsai (17 Mar 2013)

cheekycharly said:


> Ordered it from lu_cytime2008 there is a load of sellers on there selling the same stock TBH. Yeh saw TankScape selling it and took the risk to save a few quid as that pays for my new bubble counter some suction cups and still leaves change. Fingers crossed it will land and be fine.


 
I bought it from the same seller.


He offered to refund me 5 USD and I didn't accept it. Eventually, he agreed to refund me the full amount if I ship the item back to him. See this thread: Working guage for UP A-165 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


In hindsight, I should have opened a dispute with Paypal as soon I knew something is going to go wrong even while I was in the process of negotiation. I think you have to file a dispute within 45 days, otherwise Paypal is not going to help. I should have opened the dispute immediately when I got the faulty item, regardless of the outcome.






cheekycharly said:


> What did it cost you to return the item to China via RoyalMail?


 
I'm not from UK and it cost me about SGD $29.60 from Singapore using AirMail + Registered Mail. Locally, my LFS was selling it for < $100.


----------



## NattyAntlers (18 Mar 2013)

I too would like to replace the regulator I have.
Already have a remote solenoid and needle valve so really only need a regulator
Would this one be suitable? one problem is how would you connect the co2 line to it?
For a 2 stage its seems a reasonable price compared to what appears to be quite a mark up on single stage regulators made for the aquatic market.

 CALOR GAS CO2 TWO STAGE TWO GAUGE REGULATOR | eBay


----------



## cheekycharly (22 Mar 2013)

ltsai said:


> Which ebay seller did you buy from?
> 
> I bought it from a guy in Shenzen, China. It came broken and he was unwillingly to refund me. I shipped it back to him and he claim he did not receive it. After 1 month+, the item was finally returned back to me from China Post.
> 
> Worst, I found out that I have a local distributor and it cost less. Am waiting for the stock to arrive by end of the month.



And mine arrives today faulty! The right hand gauge has a bend in the foil that shows you working psi and the needle does not sit at 0.

What was your fault? I had the same problem with my old regulator where the foil was bent and that was ordered from HK 3years ago but I'm not putting up with it again.


----------



## ltsai (22 Mar 2013)

Check my thread here: Working guage for UP A-165 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Same problem.


----------



## cheekycharly (22 Mar 2013)

Yeh been reading it I email up aqua as well and have open a eBay dispute.


----------



## cheekycharly (22 Mar 2013)

Did you manage to open it and get the pressure gauge reading bit to flatten down? I'm guessing opening that up would ruin the pressure in it anyway?? Not sure.


----------



## ltsai (23 Mar 2013)

Yes, I tried that but the needle stays above 0.

Good luck!


----------



## ltsai (23 Mar 2013)

Did UP AQUA reply your email ?


----------



## cheekycharly (13 Apr 2013)

Did they buggery. I fixed it by taking the faceplate off and bending the metal back but still dodgy when your spending all that money.


----------



## ltsai (14 Apr 2013)

I hope is working fine for you. My working gauge needle didn't drop to zero at all when all the valves are open.


----------



## ltsai (14 Apr 2013)

I finally got mine from my local LFS here.

It has been working fine over the past 3 weeks.

But I don't have a bubble counter to determine whether the needle valve is stable.


----------

